# anybody need a sig made ? ( bored )



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

...............


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oops didn't see your thread man!

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/85200-marcelo-garcia-sig.html


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Offer still on the table?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

N1™ did you make the Anderson Silva sig yourself?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I fancied a Michael Bisping - America's most wanted sig but i've been trying to make one and they've all come out proper shite. Reckon you could hammer that out?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I fancied a Michael Bisping - America's most wanted sig but i've been trying to make one and they've all come out proper shite. Reckon you could hammer that out?


I am bored so i will do you one buddy


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if anyone has the time(limba and killstarz have done great jobs) i would not mind a big sig project done for me if possible, all the names in my sig in a sweet sig with haters gonna hate somewhere in it nicely


----------

